# 3D Megan Fox :)



## JohnIce (May 27, 2010)

So I just downloeaded the free version of a program called Facegen, and decided to do a model of Megan Fox  The program is really cool and makes it super-simple to make a cool 3D face, and you can also load in pictures to use on top of the modeled head. You can change a whole bunch of parameters, if you're familiar with the Sims 2, this is similar but a lot more advanced.

Anyway, onto the pictures  These are pretty half-assed as I just got the program, but they might be fun for some of you  Enjoy!






Angry:





Disgusted:






Surprised:





Sceptical:





Murderous:





"Aaah":


----------



## Prydogga (May 27, 2010)

Great as usual John! First looks the best!


----------



## JohnIce (May 27, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Great as usual John! First looks the best!


 
Thanks mate  Yeah the first one is all natural, the others are expressions generated in the program.


----------



## Customisbetter (May 27, 2010)

Looks great! I just wish you had modeled somebody attractive.


----------



## synrgy (May 27, 2010)




----------



## ralphy1976 (May 27, 2010)

wot..no bust / boobs???!!!!! CCC'MMOOOOOONNNNNN


----------



## powergroover (May 27, 2010)

her eyes look a little weird to me 
strabismus ???


----------



## JohnIce (May 27, 2010)

powergroover said:


> her eyes look a little weird to me
> strabismus ???


 
 Probably... I agree, the picture I used wasn't dead-on from the front so some features got a little skewed. But like I said, this was done in my first 20 minutes or so with the program 

Here's a demo btw, if you're interested:


----------



## K-Roll (May 28, 2010)

you could probably make a lot of cash if you'd print these onto lets say.. hmm used dummy decoys from car crashtests.. I'd take like 4 personally


----------



## Necris (May 29, 2010)

K-Roll said:


> you could probably make a lot of cash if you'd print these onto lets say.. hmm used dummy decoys from car crashtests.. I'd take like 4 personally


The crash-test dummies don't have working mouths though, if that's what you are getting at. If your fantasies require 4 plastic replicas of Meghan Fox's severed head though, more power to you.


----------



## templton89 (May 30, 2010)

K-Roll said:


> you could probably make a lot of cash if you'd print these onto lets say.. hmm used dummy decoys from car crashtests.. I'd take like 4 personally


 
I can make a custom model of any actress/girl/creature/animal/guitar/car/etc to help your wildest dreams come true 
however you'll have to take care of printing. accept cash and baby fetuses.


----------



## K-Roll (May 30, 2010)

Necris said:


> The crash-test dummies don't have working mouths though, if that's what you are getting at. If your fantasies require 4 plastic replicas of Meghan Fox's severed head though, more power to you.



but their asses have aiming disks!


----------

